# additional ide channels?

## Guest

anyone using an addon pci ide controller and running it ok with gentoo...ie recognized adn throughput is like onboard ide umda5...if so what make and model...thanks

----------

## Bogo

I'm using a Promise ATA100 Controller card... works great.

----------

## squareroot

Maxtor's ATA-100, ATA-133 controller cards are really Promise cards.  

( Check Maxtor's site for rebates if you also buy a drive. )

I've never had trouble with them and Maxtor Drives.  

HighPoint ( HPT) and IWiLL have been a source of grief in the past.  

I haven't bothered to check their recent models.

----------

## pjp

Wow, from May 04th to Aug 11th.  Quite a jump.  I'll add that I have a Promise TX2 ATA/100 controller that works fine.  I'm using a vanilla kernel.

----------

## bod

I just bought a Promise TX2/133 - compiled the PDC drivers into the Gentoo sources and it works like a dream (hdparm reports it as udma6).

----------

## smtanner

I'm using an I/O Magic ATA100 and it works great.  I believe this is just a repackaged promise card.  It uses a promise chip anyway.

----------

